# M&S Penny Bazaar



## Celtwytch (19 May 2009)

From Wednesday 20th May until Friday 22nd May, M&S are selling a selected range of goods for just 1c each, with all money going to the Marie Keating Foundation.  Buyers may choose up to 5 different items from the following:
125th anniversary mug
tie
sweets
leather passport holder
leather luggage tag
socks
beach ball
drink
125th anniversary frisbee
cufflinks
tea towel
jewellery 
purse
knickers
scarf


----------



## Smashbox (19 May 2009)

A great cause


----------



## Cayne (19 May 2009)

What a gimmick. 

Agreed good cause but 1c per item... come on, what a joke to lure you into the stores...


----------



## Smashbox (19 May 2009)

You don't have to buy other stuff if you don't want to, I think its a great idea.

So go in with your 5c, no more!


----------



## callybags (19 May 2009)

It sounds like a great idea, but what is the amount that goes to charity?

If it is all the 1 cents, then for every 1000 people that spend 5c each this only amounts to €50!

Sounds more like an advertising gimmik to me... probably getting rid of old stock that would otherwise get dumped.


----------



## sam h (19 May 2009)

I think the idea is that people will also give something towards the charity (they will probably have buckets around).  The objective of the 1c is probably that there will be a contract as the 1c is the consideration.  
I'm sure they could have gotten away with 10c each though!!

I'll be nipping in to have a look!


----------



## mathepac (19 May 2009)

Knickers for 1¢ - it's hardly worth bothering with them ...


----------



## RonanC (19 May 2009)

Sounds like a list of items from Bruce Forsyth's Generation Game !!


----------



## sam h (20 May 2009)

Just to let you know, I was passing so called in an hour ago.  Everything was apparently gone by 9.10.  People had been queuing from 6am!!  I'm definately not that stuck for a pair of socks or a can of ginger ale!!  They did have buckets for Marie Keating Foundation & seems like that side went well (according to the sales assistant)

If anyone fancies getting some scrum practice, they will apparently have more stock tomorrow & the next day....I reckon I'll pass


----------



## Happy Girl (20 May 2009)

Heading to work this morn and called into M&S store on the way at 9.10. 3 people in front of me in queue. Got leather passport holder/socks/tea towel/brooch and a bag of lovely apple drops for the girls in the office all for 5c. No buckets around for collection so there was no pressure on anyone. Just got my stuff and off to work wit me. Prob not a great idea on M&S behalf having it from 9-10 as many people like me will nip in on the way to work for the deal but dont have time to mooch around and buy other items. Goin to go in tomoro morn too as I wanted 2 of the leather passport holders but u can only buy one of each product (to maximum of 5 products in total)


----------

